# Routing Elliptical Shapes



## TemplateTom (Jun 1, 2009)

There are many elliptical cutting jigs on the market and I was wondering if anyone has used / seen a Jig that will produce small elliptical sizes. When working in my cabinet making business some 15 - 20 years ago I produced a Jig to make smaller ellipses. It has been lying in my other storage shed for the past 10 years since my retirement and I decided to get it out and see if I could remember how I produced the smaller shapes. Unfortunately dampness had got to it and I have spent the time making the repairs required (just for interests sake). Today I was able to rout an elliptical shape Major Axis 120mm minor axis 60mm. The shape is fine but I am still not happy with how it is positioned on the board I was cutting.

I am in the process of drawing up the set-up on the computer to see if I can remedy the fault that appeared, as I said the shape is just fine it was the positioning in the centre of the material that I have concern with.
Meanwhile I would be interested if anyone else has had a go at producing such a small shape. The Jig that I had prepared was by no means small as at the time I required elliptical shape they were much larger than what I have produced.

This is what makes woodworking interesting for me solving the problem and producing the shape with safety as the major factor.

any Ideas folks?
Tom


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a wee bit smaller than my smallest ellipse jig's base. Sounds like a template job to me.


----------



## TemplateTom (Jun 1, 2009)

Gene, As I said 15+ years ago when I produced this Jig and never used in the past ten Years at least maybe longer. When you look at it assembled there is no resemblance to the average elliptical jig produced on the market today. I had a quick look at it again yesterday and though it produces perfect shapes I have not perfected where it is positioned. I'm teaching tomorrow (Mon) and maybe when the client has gone I will have another go at it. I did start the drawing on the computer and I'll take a couple of pics of what I have and send them to you Maybe you can come up with the answer I want.
We are having a heatwave and the present time and I do not spend as much time in the hot conditions in the shed.

Also I have not forgotten about your request re the carving I was referring to I have also been busy family wise having all four sons hear with us in Western Australia over the Christmas break.

Will keep you up to date with the progress.

Tom


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Family ALWAYS comes first! No worry about the request.
Sure like to see the jig you devised.


----------



## TemplateTom (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Gene

This Jig I have had for over 15+ years at the time I was creating small elliptical Boxes. It is well outside the square so to say it is 900mm x 600mm (Whow I hear you say.) As I said the other day I cut a 120mm x 60mm ellipse and I have made one even smaller 85mm x 50mm. I have still to solve a problem with the location of the shape on the material. Ellipse is perfect and setting up is easy to do.
I do not think it is ready to post to the forum. I will send the details to you personally so that you can express your opinion in fact you may be able to solve my problem so I will send you some pics. I had to do some re_construction of at least one section due to water damage. I am convinced it is easier method of producing smaller shapes
Tom

Just to get you thinking The router is stationery and the material is moved. Whow again yes it is true.

Tom


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Very good, Tom. I look forward to receiving it.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Funny you should mention an ellipse jig. I had just been searching for ellipse router templates similar to the circle ones that Rockler offers. Didn't find anything very useful, just the templates for drawing ellipses and they are too thin to be of much use with a router. Required ellipse would be approximately 3" x 1-1/2".

JIm


----------



## TemplateTom (Jun 1, 2009)

Jim

The elliptical cutting jigs available on the market certainly would not be able to produce the size you require which would mean producing a larger shape the using the template guides and straight cutters reduce one to the size You require.
This Jig I have produced will rout the size you require It is not a conventional elliptical cutting jig in fact it measures 900mm x 600mm Whow I can hear yo say. But what is important it does work and can produce a great variety of elliptical shapes 
Tom
I'LL post a pic on photo bucket for you to see
Tom


----------



## TemplateTom (Jun 1, 2009)

Gene 
I will submit my pics to photo bucket
http://i726.photobucket.com/albums/ww270/Template-Tom/Elliptical%20Cutting%20Jig%202010/PICT0028s.jpg


----------



## TemplateTom (Jun 1, 2009)

Gene

I think I can now post the rest of the pics
http://i726.photobucket.com/albums/ww270/Template-Tom/Elliptical%20Cutting%20Jig%202010/PICT0009s.jpg


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I don't know why you couldn't make one of those elipse drawing jigs with a router mounted on the drawing arm. Set the stops for any size yoiu wanted and route away??? I haven't done it, but that is what I would try if I had this problem.


----------



## TemplateTom (Jun 1, 2009)

That is the point we have to try various methods and I would be interested in your results. This is no conventional elliptical cutting jig as they are not capable of routing small elliptical shapes.
http://i726.photobucket.com/albums/ww270/Template-Tom/Elliptical%20Cutting%20Jig%202010/PICT0012s.jpg

Sorry i still have not mastered the posting of pics 
Tom


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tom,
The pics are fine. Thanks for posting them.
However, I am unable to wrap my brain around how the jig works. Is your first picture a template?
Is the router mounted to the edge guide in the third picture?
I'm pretty confused.
Sorry I'm so dumb.
BTW, Happy Aussie Day!
Gene


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tom, if yoiu put one of these ! directly in front of and behind your picture link it will show up l;ike this:


----------



## TemplateTom (Jun 1, 2009)

I suppose from the pic above I could say this is where it all began 15 years ago. Wanting to produce small elliptical shapes. There was nothing available for purchase that could rout such a small size. I am not even clear in my mind how I went about producing such a jig. It was never conceived on the computer; as I did not own one at the time. Any way here is a photo shoot of the various parts required. I am not expecting others to produce such a jig it is only put here for interest sake to prove there is a way to rout small elliptical shapes



As you can see from the size of the base board material I have used 900mm x 600mm you have every right to say to yourself "He must be kidding" 
Attached to the base board I have attached another board 640mm x 460mm approx with a 19mm slot removed for the best part of the way. and when we look closer we see a short moveable arm similar to what would be used on any conventional jig that would slide within the track.





I will now place my Jig in position engaging the short movable arm into one of the tracks


Better have a look at the underside of the jig nothing different from the usual elliptical cutting jig you can purchase only much larger



I then insert the second rotating movable arm which is attached to a length of material



You will observe a second rotating movable at the other end of the rod

The next part is added this will support the router




The minor axis is set





The Jig is rotated to set the major Axis


And the sliding rod is secured with a screw
All that is required is to set the depth of cut and rotate the jig

Now I did say that not everyone will go ahead and make such a jig but it was interesting for me to design and I managed to get what I was after Small elliptical shapes


----------

